# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  Tricolor 3d printer , can print three colors at one time

## sara

DSCI6756_zps39d87479.jpgDSCI6120_zpsb2330b1e.jpgDSCI6118_zps8ac62268.jpg :Embarrassment:  :Cool: Printing size:180*230*140mm,external dimension:470*450*400mm   The bigger machin heating bed available printing size :300x230x140mm	   Nozzle quantity: three pieces(nozzle diameter:0.4mm) 
	   Off-line printing: support (master board can carry TF card) 
	   Control master board: Melzi (two pieces) master and slave board 
	   Printing material: ABS, PLA, 1.75mm 
	   Nozzle temperature:0-260°    http://www.aliexpress.com/item/repra...130914480.html

----------


## JohnA136

Very nice looking reprap! Looks like a clean execution. Of course, when you throw in three rolls of filament and the requisite spool holders or turntables, it will add to the floor space required.  I thought the price looked good untill I saw the shipping.  I remember building one of those threaded rod repraps back in the day but we could never get it to print very well.  I imagine the electronics and software have improved very much since then?

----------


## sara

DSCI3819.JPG 
Don't worry about the spool holders or turntables . we have material support . It is very good and usefully . 
The software we have changed something to adjust our machine .It print very well .  About the shipping cost , if you are not in hurry , you can chose China Post . That is cheaper .
The other shipping cost we also can have a discount for you . Thank you .

----------

